# Wii Virtual Console News in a separated box would be better!



## xumasso (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi guys,

I just checked the GBATemp website and saw the great news....  Wii´s Vcon games will be displayed also, however, I really think that is much better if it has its own News Box for the releases. They are not like a release and more like a re-release. I think it will pollute the Wii news box with a lot of old games refurbished to work on Wii... ehehe

That´s just my opinion. 

Thanks guys and keep the great job...


----------



## TaMs (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree. There'll be epic spam of virtual console games in no time and then everything just explodes etc.

Also it's halfly annoying when the cover is not sideways. (because it's meant for wii covers I assume.) : p
But it's ok that way too.


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Sotoro (Apr 20, 2008)

Yep a seperated box would be much better.
Btw. why is there no information about the new VC title on the mainpage?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 20, 2008)

I imagine it will be no different than other rom floods (see end of golden sun team era, the occasional region dupe rampages/redump/v1.1 sprees). Before it heats up I would just put out the idea of a long list of titles and have people each go over them and then people tidy up numbers/add nfo's etc.

I do however propose they are handled like the iQue DS releases: not nukes/XXXX but not part of the main list.


----------



## phyl0x (Apr 20, 2008)

Might as well make it the VC/WiiWare News section, because im sure that wont be far off.


----------



## Hooya (Apr 21, 2008)

I second the request for it's own section.  It'll help when people are looking for VC games or when they're looking for Wii games to have them in separate sections.


----------



## drock360 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes, please make a new section for the VC releases.  I don't care about them and they should be seperated.


----------



## science (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree. The Wii releases is filled with VC games right now, they really should be in different boxes.


----------



## betaboy (Apr 24, 2008)

+1 vote


----------



## JPH (Apr 24, 2008)

New forum is being made for Virtual Console releases.
I think there will be a seperate list...atleast I hope.

We'll have to see. Should be done soon, according to Thug4L1F3.


----------



## The Teej (Apr 25, 2008)

+1 for the seperate list, good to see it's being implemented.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm posting to show my support for this idea as well. Things were getting too cluttered when it started getting mixed in with the Wii releases as well.


----------



## asher (Apr 25, 2008)

we´re getting lots of VC releases ...and we´re gonna have more NTSC-U PAL and NTSC-J 
this section could also contain Future Wiiware releases... 

because with only one section for all the wii releases its gonna get confusing and hard to find.

what do you think guys?


----------



## science (Apr 25, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=82589


----------



## asher (Apr 25, 2008)

sorry dude i didnt know about your topic... but we have the same goal.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 25, 2008)

Um...

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=16
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=101
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=173


----------



## Jax (Apr 25, 2008)

*signs*


----------



## tomqman (Apr 25, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Um...
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=16
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=101
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=173


w00t that will be easier


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes, another newsbox is needed.


----------



## xumasso (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi guys,

I just checked the GBATemp website and saw the great news....  Wii´s Vcon games will be displayed also, however, I really think that is much better if it has its own News Box for the releases. They are not like a release and more like a re-release. I think it will pollute the Wii news box with a lot of old games refurbished to work on Wii... ehehe

That´s just my opinion. 

Thanks guys and keep the great job...


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 26, 2008)

I was just about to create this topic when I decided to break from my n00b-like moronitude and UTFSE 

Glad to see a separate forum is being constructed


----------



## arrid (Apr 26, 2008)

Maybe the new section should be called Wii Channel Releases as it includes other stuff like Opera and may also include WiiWare in the near future.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Apr 26, 2008)

Can't believe they didn't think of it earlier and someone had to make a topic about something so obvious.

Note: Who cares about VC, give us Mario Kart Wii NTSC/US or we don't care.


----------

